# Wethers-what to feed??? Confused



## JanetM (Mar 13, 2013)

We are new to goats and have a couple little pygmy wethers(11months & 8months old) that are just pets. I have did alot of reading and researching and the more I read the more confused I get on what exactly I need to be feeding them. We have a vet & she has said just mixed grass hay(which they get free choice), loose goat mineral(which is also free choice), fresh water(and in the cold times I have been bringing out warm for them) and no more than 1/4c of grain/day(goat chow is what I have). I would love to get some suggestions on what I can improve to make them have a healthier happy life. I have ordered a copy of the book Diet for Wethers by Carolyn Eddy but have not gotten it yet. Any advise will be much apprecitated! Thank you so much.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Your vet is right -- but at that age they don't need grain at all, more risk than it is worth IMO. My wether gets 1/4 cup of alfalfa pellets (hardly a mouthful, and makes sure that his Cal/Phos ratio is at least 2:1), grass hay, loose minerals with ammonium chloride, and a drizzle of apple cider vinegar in his water. :thumb: 

goathiker on here has many wethers and may be able to give you more insight.


----------



## JanetM (Mar 13, 2013)

ThreeHavens said:


> Your vet is right -- but at that age they don't need grain at all, more risk than it is worth IMO. My wether gets 1/4 cup of alfalfa pellets (hardly a mouthful, and makes sure that his Cal/Phos ratio is at least 2:1), grass hay, loose minerals with ammonium chloride, and a drizzle of apple cider vinegar in his water. :thumb:
> 
> goathiker on here has many wethers and may be able to give you more insight.


Thank you so much for the response. I have been told no alfalfa hay it will cause stones-are alfalfa pellets different? And would it be good to transfer over from the goat chow to something else? After doing some additional research & reading I have actually weaned the boys down to only like 1/8c of goat chow/day-its all so scary sounding. What is the apple cider vinegar for?

I'm going to check my labels on the goat chow & loose minerals when I get home to make sure the cal/phos ratio is good and the minerals have the ammoniun chloride.

They do get an apple & oat flavored horse treat. The vet said every now and then it would be fine on the packaging this is what is has "Calcium (Ca) (min.) 0.60%, Calcium (Ca) (max.) 1.10%, Phosphorus (P) (min.) 0.45%" is there anyway someone could explain to me how I would figure the ratio on the Ca with that information? would 2:1 just basically be double the calcium to the phosphorus?

I have even seen that I need to be checking the water ph level...is this so? I just want my goatie goats to be healthy & want to do all I can do for them.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I feed my boys kid/lamb starter from Poulin grain only when I feel they maybe under conditioned. It has ammonium chloride in it to prevent stones. I mix it with a little BOSS(just cause they love it).


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

TOO much calcium will cause stones, but a little bit is beneficial to them. That's why he doesn't get alfalfa hay, just a little helping of pellets every day. If I were to feed him alfalfa mixed hay, he would get no pellets at all, and that would be fine. It's actually more dangerous to not have enough calcium, than to have a bit much.


----------



## JanetM (Mar 13, 2013)

Ok so I checked my labels & looks like I need to change everything...my loose minerals doesn't have any ammonium chloride & the Ca is not quite 2:1(Calcium min11% max13.20%, Phosphorus min 8%). I have emailed my vet for recommendations but she is sometimes long in getting back as she seems to have alot on her plate-but seems very concerned when she does.

I would really appreciate any recommendations on what kind of loose mineral to switch too-I use co-op brand right now. I have also ordered some ammonuim cholride.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I currently use Manna Pro goat mineral :thumb:


----------



## BlueEyedFainters (Aug 18, 2012)

I feed my wethers 1/2c each Dumor sweet feed each day, free choice hay and Manna Pro goat minerals free choice.
The sweet feed has Calcium (Ca) (min.) .80%, Phosphorus (P) (min.) .50% which I found to be close enough, plus copper, selenium and a bunch of other vitamins. They get their ammonium chloride from the goat minerals.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

More stones are caused by to much phosphorus then to much calcium. So even a higher 3:1 calcium : phosphorus would be good

Good minerals are: (listed in no particular order)
Purina goat minerals
Goldenblend
Cargyl - actually a cow mineral 
Top Choice - by southern states 
Manna pro

Good feed that has ammonium chloride already in it is Dumor goat pellet. It's found at Tractor Supply.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I just add a little sprinkle of ammonium chloride on top of their feed. It is very cheap and a good preventative. It is bitter to them, so sometimes you have to really mix it until they get used to eating it. I use Sweetlix minerals as well. My local feed mill puts amonium chloride in the goat feed mixture also.


----------



## JanetM (Mar 13, 2013)

When changing the boys over I need to do it gradually correct? Just mix the new mineral/feed in with the old until the old is gone? 

Thank everyone for all the advise. I really appreciate it.


----------

